# What kind of screws for sub install?



## dexta (Jul 5, 2009)

I just got my SSA DCON 12'' in the mail, and I have my box waiting for it, 3/4 MDF.. now, since I don't have any hardware, what kind of screws are recommended to install? Thanks..


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

Long enough


----------



## dexta (Jul 5, 2009)

That helps alot... 

I have some 1 1/4 drywall screws laying around, would those be ok?


----------



## Toys7505 (Jul 1, 2008)

Make sure they are course thread drywall screws and not fine thread. They will bite better into the MDF for you. Should be plenty strong enough.....


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

t-nuts


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


>


xxxx2


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

pre drill, finish it by hand.


----------



## dexta (Jul 5, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


>


Can these be purchased at a local hardware store, or is this something i need to order online? What are they called exactly?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I like Allen bolts with a threaded insert.

Biting into the wood could stress things once you remove the sub a few times.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

dexta said:


> Can these be purchased at a local hardware store, or is this something i need to order online? What are they called exactly?


Solen Electronique Inc.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Get some small washers also, it helps protect the mounting flange. Also, don't use drywall screws because 1: it screws up the wood when taken out a few times, and 2: the angled head will bend and warp the mounting flange and on some cheaper subs will affect the seal it has.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Socket Screws - Socket Head Sheet Metal Screws - Alloy Steel


----------



## Toys7505 (Jul 1, 2008)

circa40 said:


> Socket Screws - Socket Head Sheet Metal Screws - Alloy Steel


Cool site :thumbsup:


----------



## Dryseals (Sep 7, 2008)

For small speakers, I might screw direcly into the MDF. For woofers and sub woofers I never go directly into the MDF. I always use a T-nut or insert type nut to hold the speaker in place. Go to parts express and search for Sku 081-1075. For the price, you can't beat them. Any box type hardware store will have them in the fastener section, you just pay a lot more for a smaller bag.

For the screw, I like the look of a socket head. Fastenal just bought the company who produced a Holo Chrome finish. Its a shiny black oxide plating, extremely durable. I buy these in bulk. Far stronger than what I need, but the finish is great and in bulk, it's far lees than what you would pay at the box store.


----------



## wes007parks (Mar 15, 2010)

i use drywal screws never had a problem,predrill your holes first of course!ive been using this method for 20 yrs or so works great


----------



## dorkiedoode (Mar 11, 2010)

Will these work?
http://www.lowes.com/pd_135949-37672-880291_0_?productId=3012136&Ntt=socket%20screw&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?rpp=60$Ntt=socket%20screw$identifier=


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

yes indeed....i use those exact ones on all my speakers


----------

